# SOUS VIDE PASTRAMI, A FIRST FOR ME!



## SmokinAl

I bought this sous vide immersion circulator a week or so ago. The only thing I have used it for was a trial run with eggs.

I have been doing a lot of reading about this & wanted to try a pastrami.

I just bought a corned beef to do a test run with.

I soaked it in water overnight, then coated it with pickling spices & black pepper.

Put it in the Lang running at about 225 for about 3 1/2 hours to get some smoke on it.

The IT was 152 when I took it out.

Next stop the vacuum sealer. I sealed it in a bag with just the spices that were on it.

Into the sous vide set at 155 degrees for 24 hours.

Next dry it off & a quick 30 second sear on all 4 sides.

Then it's ready to slice.

Here's how it went.

This is what I started with, a 5# corned beef.

It was a really nice one though, nice & thick & uniform in size.













12-17-16 1.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Looks like a center cut.













12-17-16 2.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Coated in pickling spice & black pepper.













12-17-16 3.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016


















12-17-16 4.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Wrapped for the fridge.













12-17-16 5.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






I was so excited about the sous vide machine that I didn't get any photo's of the meat in the smoker.













12-17-16 6.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Can't have enough toys!

I had to use a big pot because the corned beef was so big.

I guess I could of cut it in half & had 2 bags, but I had this canning pot.













12-17-16 7.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






3 1/2 hours of smoke & into a vac bag.













12-17-16 8.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Into the pot set at 155. I put a foil cover on it so all the water wouldn't evaporate.













12-17-16 9.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Here it is after 24 hours. Look at all that juice that came out!













12-17-16 10.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






I dried it off & got a big CI pan nice & hot.













12-17-16 11.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Seared it on all 4 sides for 30 seconds each.













12-17-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Let it rest for a few minutes.













12-17-16 13.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Then started slicing it.













12-17-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






It was incredibly tender & juicy.













12-17-16 15.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






We just kept taking bites & just couldn't believe how it tasted & the texture of the meat was amazing.













12-17-16 16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






I sliced it all up.













12-17-16 17.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Time for a sammie, just mustard & a homemade rye bun.













12-17-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Piled it nice & thick, with some pickles & chips on the side.













12-17-16 19.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






Even sliced as thick as I sliced it, it still just melted in your mouth.

And the flavor was just fantastic.













12-17-16 20.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Dec 18, 2016






It took me a while to get my mind around the fact that I was cooking this to an IT of 155.

Normally I'm looking at 205. I just couldn't believe that a brisket could be tender at 155.

But I took a leap of faith & did it this way.

I know this phrase is getting old, but this is absolutely the best pastrami I have ever eaten.

It has nothing to do with anything that I did. There is no way I can take credit for this.

It has everything to do with this sous vide machine.

Now I'm thinking of all the things I can put in there.

Next up steak & lobster!

If you need something to get yourself for Christmas, I highly recommend one of these!

Thanks for looking guys!

Al


----------



## dls1

Great job Al, and certainly point worthy, You sound like you're rapidly getting close to that point where the SV circulator turns from being a toy into becoming an indispensable tool.

I've done pastrami with briskets from scratch a number of times using the hybrid smoker/SV procedure with just a slight alteration in what I've traditionally been doing when making pastrami for over 30 years. I used to smoke the pastrami to an IT of 165, refrigerate and rest for a day, then gently steam the meat to 165 again before slicing. SV eliminates the need for those finishing steps with equal, if not better, results.

You'll be saying "This is the best (fill in the blank) I've ever eaten" a lot in the future.

Nice work.


----------



## whistech

Al, the pastrami looks fantastic and you sure have some nice toys.     I am going to have to learn how to give points.


----------



## b-one

Looks great!  I have been wondering if a cooler would work with SV cooking any idea Al?


----------



## redheelerdog

Looks amazing Al, I just might have to get me one. Pastrami is one of my favs!


----------



## pc farmer

WOW.   That looks great.

I keep telling myself I don't need any more toys.        I don't believe it thou.     

Hate boiling meat.      Just joking.           That really does look great.


----------



## Bummed

Looks great Al! I love mine, you have to give a Ribeye or NY Strip a go with the SV it is amazing!


----------



## SmokinAl

dls1 said:


> Great job Al, and certainly point worthy, You sound like you're rapidly getting close to that point where the SV circulator turns from being a toy into becoming an indispensable tool.
> 
> I've done pastrami with briskets from scratch a number of times using the hybrid smoker/SV procedure with just a slight alteration in what I've traditionally been doing when making pastrami for over 30 years. I used to smoke the pastrami to an IT of 165, refrigerate and rest for a day, then gently steam the meat to 165 again before slicing. SV eliminates the need for those finishing steps with equal, if not better, results.
> 
> You'll be saying "This is the best (fill in the blank) I've ever eaten" a lot in the future.
> 
> Nice work.


Thank you Sir!

This is going to be a fun ride!

Al


whistech said:


> Al, the pastrami looks fantastic and you sure have some nice toys.     I am going to have to learn how to give points.


Thank you!

To give a point just click on the green thumbs up at the bottom of the post, then click "add to reputation"

Al


b-one said:


> Looks great! I have been wondering if a cooler would work with SV cooking any idea Al?


Thanks B!

I think it would work great, except the way mine clamps onto the pot, I don't think it would open up enough to clamp on a cooler.

The next time I do a long one like this I think I will wrap towels around the pot to insulate it.

Although it didn't have any trouble maintaining the temp, and I doubt it used much electricity.

Al


redheelerdog said:


> Looks amazing Al, I just might have to get me one. Pastrami is one of my favs!


Thanks John!

I am beginning to think this may be one of the best investments I have ever made as far as kitchen tools go.

Al


c farmer said:


> WOW.   That looks great.
> 
> I keep telling myself I don't need any more toys.        I don't believe it thou.
> 
> Hate boiling meat.      Just joking.           That really does look great.


Thanks Adam!

I have been researching these units for a long time & they are absolutely incredible!

Worth every penny!

Al


Bummed said:


> Looks great Al! I love mine, you have to give a Ribeye or NY Strip a go with the SV it is amazing!


Thanks buddy!

I'm going to take your suggestion & probably do a ribeye & some lobster tails in the next few days.

As soon as we eat up the pastrami!

Al


----------



## tropics

Al that looks great! I don't have enough room for any more toys LOL Points

Richie


----------



## mowin

oh, I'm so tyring this. :drool


----------



## xray

That looks incredible! 

Here, the whole time I thought an SV machine was the size of a huge crockpot, or something else that I have no room for...but instead something that you could submerse in your own cookware?

It's got my interest, now I need to research this.


----------



## bena

That looks Delish!  thanks for sharing.   I have a Anova and that is just added to the to-do list!


----------



## murraysmokin

Put that on the to do list...I have a s.v. coming for christmas can't wait to experiment.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Al

looks very good.


----------



## sqwib

Great job Al, 

Isn't it refreshing when all the hype of something is found to be true?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks great al! Would go great with some homemade sauerkraut!

Point!


----------



## smoking4fun

I also use my sous vide to re-heat all my vacuum-sealed smoked meats.  Everyone always asks how to reheat leftover smoked meats...and it's almost universal to say "no microwave"...but now I just say to use a sous vide, and leftovers rock!


----------



## worktogthr

That looks incredible Al!  It is hard to wrap your head around having tender Brisket at anything under 190 or so.  Santa may be bringing me one of these gadgets as well.  We shall see!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Awesome thread Al, that looks outstanding! I've been seriously thinkin of getting one of those sous vide units, you just may have convinced me to order one soon!


----------



## disco

Looks like Christmas came early to Al's house. Great toy, great food and a wonderful sandwich deserve points!

Disco


----------



## SmokinAl

tropics said:


> Al that looks great! I don't have enough room for any more toys LOL Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

It's such a little toy!

You could keep it under the couch!

Al


mowin said:


> oh, I'm so tyring this.


Yes you must!

Al


Xray said:


> That looks incredible!
> 
> Here, the whole time I thought an SV machine was the size of a huge crockpot, or something else that I have no room for...but instead something that you could submerse in your own cookware?
> 
> It's got my interest, now I need to research this.


Thank you!

That's exactly what I thought too.

And just like you I researched it for quite a while before I decided to get one.

Al


BenA said:


> That looks Delish!  thanks for sharing.   I have a Anova and that is just added to the to-do list!


Thanks Ben!

Good luck with your pastrami!

Al


murraysmokin said:


> Put that on the to do list...I have a s.v. coming for christmas can't wait to experiment.


Hey Murray the first thing I SV'd was a couple of eggs, just to see how the machine worked.

I was hooked from then.

All I could think about was SVing a pastrami.

Now all I can think about is lobster & steak.

Al


nepas said:


> Al
> 
> looks very good.


Thanks Rick!

With all your toys, I'm surprised you don't have one of these!

Al


SQWIB said:


> Great job Al,
> 
> Isn't it refreshing when all the hype of something is found to be true?


Thanks SQWIB,

Yes it was refreshing to buy something very new to me & have it perform way better than I could have imagined.

Al


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great al! Would go great with some homemade sauerkraut!
> 
> Point!


Thanks Case!

If you lived closer I'd bring the pastrami & we could have some of your homemade sauerkraut to go with it!

Al


smoking4fun said:


> I also use my sous vide to re-heat all my vacuum-sealed smoked meats.  Everyone always asks how to reheat leftover smoked meats...and it's almost universal to say "no microwave"...but now I just say to use a sous vide, and leftovers rock!


I hadn't thought of that, and it sounds like a great way to re-heat leftovers.

I think the SV is going to have a permanent place on the kitchen counter.

Al


worktogthr said:


> That looks incredible Al! It is hard to wrap your head around having tender Brisket at anything under 190 or so. Santa may be bringing me one of these gadgets as well. We shall see!


Thanks Chris!

I'm having a hard time wrapping my head around the whole concept of SV.

But it's hard to argue with the results.

Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome thread Al, that looks outstanding! I've been seriously thinkin of getting one of those sous vide units, you just may have convinced me to order one soon!


Thanks Justin!

I can guarantee you that you will not regret getting one.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Disco said:


> Looks like Christmas came early to Al's house. Great toy, great food and a wonderful sandwich deserve points!
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco!

It is much appreciated!

Al


----------



## lemans

Thanks Disco!!!! Now here's Another toy I gotta have...
  Lol. Points to you for a beautiful product and taking a leap of faith


----------



## smokin jay

Looks fantastic! Never knew how these sv units worked. Thanks for the great thread al!


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> Thanks Disco!!!! Now here's Another toy I gotta have...
> Lol. Points to you for a beautiful product and taking a leap of faith


Thank you my friend!

We must have our toys!

Al


Smokin Jay said:


> Looks fantastic! Never knew how these sv units worked. Thanks for the great thread al!


Thanks Jay!

I appreciate it!

Al


----------



## remsr

Wow! That looks great Al,  I have got to get one of those. Looked at one for $200 at a kitchen store neer my house and and another one at another store around here with wifi for $167 the one for $200 was 1200w with no wifi and the one for $167 was 900w I think the higher watts are more valuable than the wifi but wouldn't mind having both. High watts and wifi in one unit. I am going to get one do you have any suggestions about what to look for or what to avoid?

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose

Great Idea with the Pastrami, Al! 
I've had my ANOVA for a month and am already in love with it! It's so simple to use it's hard to believe. 
Just did a Flatiron steak Sunday to die for (I set off the smoke alarm searing, though LOL).
I did some Brussel's Sprouts with butter to try it out and I was hooked.
Now I can't wait for warmer weather to try Pastrami!

:points:

Dan

( Hey, tropics; The box it comes in measures 15"x9"x4". You could keep it in your sock drawer if you lose the box [emoji]128522[/emoji])


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Wow! That looks great Al, I have got to get one of those. Looked at one for $200 at a kitchen store neer my house and and another one at another store around here with wifi for $167 the one for $200 was 1200w with no wifi and the one for $167 was 900w I think the higher watts are more valuable than the wifi but wouldn't mind having both. High watts and wifi in one unit. I am going to get one do you have any suggestions about what to look for or what to avoid?
> 
> Randy,


Thanks Randy!

I'm with you on the higher watts being more necessary than the WiFi.

The WiFi is cool & the app for my phone is nice too, but really do I need to turn the thing on while I'm at Walmart.

You can check the temp & time remaining while away from the house.

But the reality is once you set it up, there is nothing to do until it's done.

The quality of the one I bought seems to be very high, but time will tell.

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> Great Idea with the Pastrami, Al!
> I've had my ANOVA for a month and am already in love with it! It's so simple to use it's hard to believe.
> Just did a Flatiron steak Sunday to die for (I set off the smoke alarm searing, though LOL).
> I did some Brussel's Sprouts with butter to try it out and I was hooked.
> Now I can't wait for warmer weather to try Pastrami!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan
> 
> ( Hey, tropics; The box it comes in measures 15"x9"x4". You could keep it in your sock drawer if you lose the box [emoji]128522[/emoji])


Thanks Dan!

I haven't been this excited about anything, since I bought my first smoker.

There are just so many possibilities.

Al


----------



## remsr

Thanks Al.
Is yours wifi? What's the wattage? Does it heat up fast?

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Thanks Al.
> Is yours wifi? What's the wattage? Does it heat up fast?
> 
> Randy,


Hey Randy,

Yes it's WiFi.

It's 1200 watts.

And yes it heats up quickly.

The big pot I had the pastrami in took about 5 minutes to get up to 155.

I paid $119 for it on Amazon with free shipping & no tax.

I have Amazon Prime so it was 2 day free shipping.

Al


----------



## remsr

I'm checking Amazon thanks Al,


----------



## remsr

Hi Al, I found it on Amazon for $119 and ordered it, should  here the 29th. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Hi Al, I found it on Amazon for $119 and ordered it, should here the 29th.
> 
> Randy,


And the fun begins!

Al


----------



## lemans

I gotta see what I get for xmas...


----------



## gary s

Nice !!  Looks Great  I could stand a big ole sandwich   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## smokeymose

After being chastised by the Mrs about another "cooking gadget", I came home to find this on the coffee table.












IMG_1698.JPG



__ smokeymose
__ Dec 23, 2016





Basic info without too much "science" and some nice recipes...


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> I gotta see what I get for xmas...


Good luck!

l


gary s said:


> Nice !!  Looks Great  I could stand a big ole sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> After being chastised by the Mrs about another "cooking gadget", I came home to find this on the coffee table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1698.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ smokeymose
> __ Dec 23, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic info without too much "science" and some nice recipes...


I think she's trying to tell you something!

Al


----------



## remsr

I still haven't told the boss that I bought on.
[emoji]128517[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I still haven't told the boss that I bought on.
> [emoji]128517[/emoji]


She will love you for it!

I guarantee it!

I just did a couple of lobster tails in it last night.

Judy wanted half of mine too!

You just can't go wrong with these things!

Al


----------



## remsr

I need to make somthing that will knock her six off.  Lobster works for me but she is not that big on it, any ideas?

Randy,


----------



## dls1

REMSR said:


> I need to make somthing that will knock her six off. Lobster works for me but she is not that big on it, any ideas?
> 
> Randy,


We don't know what she loves, or at least, likes. It's up to you to tell us what that might be.


----------



## remsr

She likes beef, chicken, pork. 

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose

REMSR said:


> She likes beef, chicken, pork.
> 
> Randy,


Flatiron steak. Sprinkle with SPOG and toss in a couple of pats of butter. 131 degrees for 5 hrs if she likes it medium rare. Sear and serve with a baked tater...


----------



## remsr

Sounds good, I have some ribeye all seasons with a special rub vacuum sealed ready to be thawed and put on the grill. I generally do these on a 700 degree grill. How do you think they would come out if I thaw them and do them Sous Vidi? Then sear them on a 700 degree grill? My grill also have a searing station that gets even hotter but I never use it because the main grill gets almost as hot. 
Last time I did flat iron stake was for tocos. The flavor is incredible on the grill can it possibly be better Sous Vidi?

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose

REMSR said:


> Sounds good, I have some ribeye all seasons with a special rub vacuum sealed ready to be thawed and put on the grill. I generally do these on a 700 degree grill. How do you think they would come out if I thaw them and do them Sous Vidi? Then sear them on a 700 degree grill? My grill also have a searing station that gets even hotter but I never use it because the main grill gets almost as hot.
> Last time I did flat iron stake was for tocos. The flavor is incredible on the grill can it possibly be better Sous Vidi?
> 
> Randy,


I don't know about the flavor ( though I think the butter helps ), but the texture and tenderness are unbelievable. 
You know you could just leave those Ribeyes in the vacuum bags and sous vide them as is. Bet they'd be really good!


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I need to make somthing that will knock her six off. Lobster works for me but she is not that big on it, any ideas?
> 
> Randy,


I'm thinking steak!

But I did some brussel sprouts with butter, and they were the best I have ever eaten.

The flavor & texture were off the charts. They were so good, that's all I had for dinner!

Al


REMSR said:


> Sounds good, I have some ribeye all seasons with a special rub vacuum sealed ready to be thawed and put on the grill. I generally do these on a 700 degree grill. How do you think they would come out if I thaw them and do them Sous Vidi? Then sear them on a 700 degree grill? My grill also have a searing station that gets even hotter but I never use it because the main grill gets almost as hot.
> Last time I did flat iron stake was for tocos. The flavor is incredible on the grill can it possibly be better Sous Vidi?
> 
> Randy,


I haven't done a steak yet, but will in the next couple of days.

I used to do them just like you, my grill will get up to 700 degrees too.

But lately I have been blackening them in a CI pan.

I think I will SV them with Cajun spice then finish them in a CI pan with brown butter.

Lots of experimenting ahead!

Al


----------



## remsr

I hope you Q view that stake when you do do it. We both love brussel sprouts. Do you blanch them? A guy at a kitchen store who teaches cooking classes told me to blanch vegetables so they keep their color. Just s few more days and The cat will be out of the bag.

Randy,


----------



## hoity toit

Try a nice steak sous vide....meat is same color all the way through. Chefs been doing it this way for a long time using various methods before the hot water bath circulators came to be. I must admit I have cooked several times this way but I went on the cheap side and used a pot of water on the stove with a digital thermometer probe in the water, turning the burner off and on to maintain the temp. Only reason I haven't purchased one of the sous vide water circulators is that I can't decide on one in my price range (let's say $100 or less for example).

I compliment you on the strami too !  Your always thinking outside the box and trying new things, that's what make the SMF so cool

HT

*and Merry Christmas too....*


----------



## smokeymose

Hoity Toit said:


> Try a nice steak sous vide....meat is same color all the way through. Chefs been doing it this way for a long time using various methods before the hot water bath circulators came to be. I must admit I have cooked several times this way but I went on the cheap side and used a pot of water on the stove with a digital thermometer probe in the water, turning the burner off and on to maintain the temp. Only reason I haven't purchased one of the sous vide water circulators is that I can't decide on one in my price range (let's say $100 or less for example).
> I compliment you on the strami too !  Your always thinking outside the box and trying new things, that's what make the SMF so cool
> 
> 
> HT
> 
> *and Merry Christmas too....*


Dave Omak posted a heads up a few weeks ago that ANOVA had their $145 unit on sale for $99 and I jumped on it. It's back up to $145 now..


----------



## hoity toit

SmokeyMose said:


> Dave Omak posted a heads up a few weeks ago that ANOVA had their $145 unit on sale for $99 and I jumped on it. It's back up to $145 now..


I guess I'll have to wait for the refurbs to come out :(


----------



## remsr

I want to throw a question out there to everyone who owns a Sous Vidi cooker. In addition to the great food that I can cook, my mane reason for buying one was to warm up food that I have already smoked, vacuum sealed and frozen. I have bags of brisket, pork ribs, beef ribs pulled pork and chicken. What temp should I use to reheat these foods?


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I hope you Q view that stake when you do do it. We both love brussel sprouts. Do you blanch them? A guy at a kitchen store who teaches cooking classes told me to blanch vegetables so they keep their color. Just s few more days and The cat will be out of the bag.
> 
> Randy,


No I didn't blanch them. I bought fresh brussel sprouts, took off the outer leaves & put them in a bag with S&P & a couple slabs of butter.

They came out incredible!

Al


Hoity Toit said:


> Try a nice steak sous vide....meat is same color all the way through. Chefs been doing it this way for a long time using various methods before the hot water bath circulators came to be. I must admit I have cooked several times this way but I went on the cheap side and used a pot of water on the stove with a digital thermometer probe in the water, turning the burner off and on to maintain the temp. Only reason I haven't purchased one of the sous vide water circulators is that I can't decide on one in my price range (let's say $100 or less for example).
> 
> I compliment you on the strami too !  Your always thinking outside the box and trying new things, that's what make the SMF so cool
> 
> HT
> 
> *and Merry Christmas too....*


Thanks HT!

Yep steak is definitely on the menu!

Al


REMSR said:


> I want to throw a question out there to everyone who owns a Sous Vidi cooker. In addition to the great food that I can cook, my mane reason for buying one was to warm up food that I have already smoked, vacuum sealed and frozen. I have bags of brisket, pork ribs, beef ribs pulled pork and chicken. What temp should I use to reheat these foods?


That's a good question Randy!

I would think that as long as you didn't reheat them at a higher temp than you SV'd them at, it would be fine.

If they weren't SV'd at all, then I would think 140 would do the trick, but I'm just learning this too.

Al


----------



## dls1

SmokinAl said:


> That's a good question Randy!
> 
> I would think that as long as you didn't reheat them at a higher temp than you SV'd them at, it would be fine.
> 
> If they weren't SV'd at all, then I would think 140 would do the trick, but I'm just learning this too.
> 
> Al


We rewarm a lot of different items using the sous vide circulator and, to me, there’s no single temperature that’s ideal for reheating previously cooked food that was then frozen. Assuming that the item in question was originally cooked to your satisfaction, sous vide or otherwise, reheat it in a sous vide water bath at a temperature equal to, or slightly below, the original target finish temperature. As a guideline, I find reheating food that was frozen, then fully thawed, takes about 45 minutes per inch of thickness. Add about 50% to that if the food is being reheated from the frozen state.

Also, if you want to reheat multiple items in the same water bath that were previously cooked at different temperatures, reheat them using the lowest finish temperature of all the items. Obviously, the time to fully reheat all of the items will extend somewhat based on the original highest finish temperature of any single item.

If you're prone to memory lapses as I sometimes am, it's best to mark all packages with the original finish temperatures prior to freezing.


----------



## remsr

Having never owned a Sous Vidi circulator, or even knowlng such a thing existed until a week ago, plus the fact that I am still waiting for mine to arrive, I am only guessing that the temp should be the temp that I would warm precooked food to in a microwave. I don't think I would want to warm brisket or pulled pork up to 205 degrees when all I need is for the meat to be heated through, but then I don't know if my thinking is right or wrong so I am depending on you out there who have actual experience reheating pre cooked foods. I know that what is hot to our tongue is 113 degrees so would that be warm enough? I don't want to over cook precooked food that took me many hours to bring to perfection. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr

dls1 
Sounds like you have a lot of experience reheating precooked foods with the circulator, have you found the good you warmed to the original internal temp to be as good as the day you finished them on the smoker? And have you actually warmed brisket and pulled pork up to 205 degrees? 
Randy,


----------



## dls1

REMSR said:


> dls1
> Sounds like you have a lot of experience reheating precooked foods with the circulator, have you found the good you warmed to the original internal temp to be as good as the day you finished them on the smoker?


----------



## SmokinAl

I'm certainly no expert, but it would seem to me that warming brisket or PP up to 140 would be ideal.

I'm just going to have to give it a try.

I have some of both in the freezer.

Al


----------



## dls1

SmokinAl said:


> I'm certainly no expert, but it would seem to me that warming brisket or PP up to 140 would be ideal.
> 
> I'm just going to have to give it a try.
> 
> I have some of both in the freezer.
> 
> Al


You should be fine at 140F. If you do both together, you'll probably need to go a bit longer with the brisket as it's a solid piece, whereas the pork is already pulled.


----------



## remsr

Actually I slice my brisket and pour the pan juices over the slices befor I vacuum seal and freez them. 
  I down loaded the wifi app and wow! What nice bunch of recipes come with the app. 
Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

Sorry I'm so late on this, but I almost missed it completely!

Thanks to Randy for Bumping it up at the right time!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looks Awesome Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the Sammies!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Actually I slice my brisket and pour the pan juices over the slices befor I vacuum seal and freez them.
> I down loaded the wifi app and wow! What nice bunch of recipes come with the app.
> Randy,


It's a cool app for sure!

Al


Bearcarver said:


> Sorry I'm so late on this, but I almost missed it completely!
> 
> Thanks to Randy for Bumping it up at the right time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Awesome Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Sammies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Thanks buddy!

You & I do love our sammies!

Al


----------



## remsr

I can't believe how many different companies make these things. The boss and I spend a lot of time in kitchen stores checking out the new gadgets and have never heard of one until your post Al. 
Mine will be here tomorrow:) I already down loaded the wifi app and was impressed with all the recipes and how easy they make it to cook everything. Think I'll start with brussel  sprouts and flat iron stake, next  pastrami. The bacon looks good too. Now I have somthing to do when it's to cold to smoke. Yah I know someone is going to say it's never to cold to smoke and I am going to say, you may change your mind when it's 40 below at my age.[emoji]128522[/emoji]

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to hear it will be there tomorrow!

Make sure you do a thread on your first try with it.

Al


----------



## remsr

Will do!


----------



## lemans

Al,
   Mine is on its way.  I am very excited. Thanks for your knowledge..


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> Al,
> Mine is on its way. I am very excited. Thanks for your knowledge..


Before long we will need a sous vide section on here!

Al


----------



## remsr

Yep! 
It will be interesting to see all the threads and how they incorporate the smoker and grill with this unique way of cooking. If I couldn't see a way to incorporate it into smoking and grilling, I probably wouldn't have bought one. I have lots of plans most of which require smokeing  and grilling in addition to Sous Vide cooking. 

Randy,


----------



## crippledcracker

This will definitely go on my list of things to try soon! Great Job


----------



## smokeymose

SmokinAl said:


> Before long we will need a sous vide section on here!
> 
> Al


LOL! I was thinking the same thing :-)


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Yep!
> It will be interesting to see all the threads and how they incorporate the smoker and grill with this unique way of cooking. If I couldn't see a way to incorporate it into smoking and grilling, I probably wouldn't have bought one. I have lots of plans most of which require smokeing and grilling in addition to Sous Vide cooking.
> 
> Randy,


I couldn't agree more Randy.

Al


CrippledCracker said:


> This will definitely go on my list of things to try soon! Great Job


Thank you CC!

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> LOL! I was thinking the same thing :-)


Yes, SV seems to be becoming very mainstream, instead of just in high end restaurants.

It will be interesting to see how this trend goes.

Al


----------



## remsr

Well my Sous Vide arrived this afternoon I spent some time figuring out how it worked manually then went for the paring of my phone to the Sous Vide. I'm not doing so well with that I did everything as instructed with no luck so far.[emoji]9785[/emoji]️

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose

REMSR said:


> Well my Sous Vide arrived this afternoon I spent some time figuring out how it worked manually then went for the paring of my phone to the Sous Vide. I'm not doing so well with that I did everything as instructed with no luck so far.[emoji]9785[/emoji]️
> 
> Randy,



Yeah, the Bluetooth thing doesn't work very well with mine either, but I really don't need it.


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Well my Sous Vide arrived this afternoon I spent some time figuring out how it worked manually then went for the paring of my phone to the Sous Vide. I'm not doing so well with that I did everything as instructed with no luck so far.[emoji]9785[/emoji]️
> 
> Randy,





SmokeyMose said:


> Yeah, the Bluetooth thing doesn't work very well with mine either, but I really don't need it.


Go to this link & follow the directions to a tee.

I found that for it to work you need to sign in with your email.

http://www.gourmia.com/pdf/Sous-Vide-App-Insructions.pdf

Good luck!

Al


----------



## remsr

Al, I down loaded and printed that link you sent. But I am stuck at where I am ask to put in a code number, which I did but now it says the number is wrong and it won't let me get another one. I called the company but everyone seems to have a android phone and I have an iPhone so we are having trouble communicateing.[emoji]9785[/emoji]️
The wifi is  not a big deal but as long as I have it I want it to work, until it does it's like having somthing that's broken. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

I have an iPhone too Randy.

I don't know what to tell you, it worked for me.

I did have to reinstall the App & re boot my phone to get it to work one time.

But honestly I just don't use it anyway.

In my opinion about all it's good for is if you are away from the house, you can check & see how much time is left for the cook.

The recipes & cook times are good though.

It's frustrating, I know.

Let me know if you get it to work.

Al


----------



## xray

Al, I've got some Amazon gift cards and I'm thinking of ordering one. Is there any reason why you decided on the model you got? I would just like your opinion from the research you did.  

The Anova is $149. Your model is $119 online...but there's a gsv140 that's priced at $99 originally $249. I assume this is a step below your gsv150 wifi. I was wondering if it's a better product because of the original price or a cheap sales tactic.

I would like to get one and also a lavatools javelin pro...the influence this site has over my wallet lol.


----------



## remsr

XRay, 
If you clevk on the right page you will see that the price for the gav 150 also sells for $249 depending on who you buy from on Amazon. The difference between the 150 and the 140 may be the wifi the 1200 watts is what ai was interested in if the 140 has 1200 watts for $99 it's a good deal.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Al, 
I'm with you on that wifi if I can't get it to work tomorrow I'm just going to ge some brussel sprouts and hanger stake and break it in. Have you tried anything new lately?
Some time ago we stayed at a bed and  breakfast and warrr served baked French eggs, we just love them. We have tried making them but they never come out right. And I don't know why? All that's in them is bitter to grease the  ramekins they are baked in, whipping cream salt and pepper. I wonder if they could be done Sous Vide?

Randy,


----------



## smokeymose

REMSR said:


> Al,
> I'm with you on that wifi if I can't get it to work tomorrow I'm just going to ge some brussel sprouts and hanger stake and break it in. Have you tried anything new lately?
> Some time ago we stayed at a bed and  breakfast and warrr served baked French eggs, we just love them. We have tried making them but they never come out right. And I don't know why? All that's in them is bitter to grease the  ramekins they are baked in, whipping cream salt and pepper. I wonder if they could be done Sous Vide?
> 
> Randy,


I made glazed carrots to go with our ribeye roast for Christmas, Randy. Sugar, salt & butter with a # of carrots at 183 degrees for an hour then glaze in a pan. Done but not too soft. So simple it's almost silly.

@ Al
How did you decide on 155 for a temp on the Pastrami? I,too, have been going to 195 - 205 with a straight smoke. I'm thinking about doing a point Saturday if I can brave the weather and this sounds perfect.

Dan


----------



## SmokinAl

Xray said:


> Al, I've got some Amazon gift cards and I'm thinking of ordering one. Is there any reason why you decided on the model you got? I would just like your opinion from the research you did.
> 
> The Anova is $149. Your model is $119 online...but there's a gsv140 that's priced at $99 originally $249. I assume this is a step below your gsv150 wifi. I was wondering if it's a better product because of the original price or a cheap sales tactic.
> 
> I would like to get one and also a lavatools javelin pro...the influence this site has over my wallet lol.





REMSR said:


> XRay,
> If you clevk on the right page you will see that the price for the gav 150 also sells for $249 depending on who you buy from on Amazon. The difference between the 150 and the 140 may be the wifi the 1200 watts is what ai was interested in if the 140 has 1200 watts for $99 it's a good deal.
> 
> Randy,


I agree, the WiFi is not a big deal, but for me the 1200 watts was.

Al


REMSR said:


> Al,
> I'm with you on that wifi if I can't get it to work tomorrow I'm just going to ge some brussel sprouts and hanger stake and break it in. Have you tried anything new lately?
> Some time ago we stayed at a bed and breakfast and warrr served baked French eggs, we just love them. We have tried making them but they never come out right. And I don't know why? All that's in them is bitter to grease the ramekins they are baked in, whipping cream salt and pepper. I wonder if they could be done Sous Vide?
> 
> Randy,


The first thing I tried in the SV was eggs, but I did them in the shells & they came out really good.

Maybe there is a recipe for the French eggs, SV style somewhere.

Al


SmokeyMose said:


> I made glazed carrots to go with our ribeye roast for Christmas, Randy. Sugar, salt & butter with a # of carrots at 183 degrees for an hour then glaze in a pan. Done but not too soft. So simple it's almost silly.
> 
> @ Al
> How did you decide on 155 for a temp on the Pastrami? I,too, have been going to 195 - 205 with a straight smoke. I'm thinking about doing a point Saturday if I can brave the weather and this sounds perfect.
> 
> Dan


I agree on the veggies, this thing makes just about any veggie better than any other method that I have tried.

As for the 155 temp, that is the temp that was suggested in the book that came with the SV, for a texture similar to deli pastrami.

For us it was the perfect temp.

Make sure when you smoke it you only let the IT get to 155, don't let it get any higher.

Good luck with your point!

Al


----------



## remsr

I have A Masterbuilt 40" smoker that I have filled all 6 racks with pork ribs and cooked them all to perfection in 6 hours. Thanks to the 1200watt heating element. Imagine how effective the Sous Vide is at heating water and holding a set temp with those same 1200 watts. I don't think it fluctuates a degree one way or another. 
When researching temp controllers for my WSM I read about how important steady regulated  heat is to slow cooked foods as  opposed to fluctuateing temps. 
If that's not enough those 1200 watts heat a pot of water really fast. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I have A Masterbuilt 40" smoker that I have filled all 6 racks with pork ribs and cooked them all to perfection in 6 hours. Thanks to the 1200watt heating element. Imagine how effective the Sous Vide is at heating water and holding a set temp with those same 1200 watts. I don't think it fluctuates a degree one way or another.
> When researching temp controllers for my WSM I read about how important steady regulated heat is to slow cooked foods as opposed to fluctuateing temps.
> If that's not enough those 1200 watts heat a pot of water really fast.
> 
> Randy,


I can say that there is virtually no temp fluctuation with the 1200 watt unit. It holds steady at whatever temp you set it at.

Don't know about the other brands.

Al


----------



## dls1

SmokinAl said:


> I can say that there is virtually no temp fluctuation with the 1200 watt unit. It holds steady at whatever temp you set it at.
> 
> Don't know about the other brands.
> 
> Al


Al,

The wattage has nothing to do with the temp fluctuation. All it boils down to is that your 1200 watt Gourmia unit will get to the target cook temp just a shade quicker than my 1000 watt Anova.

As far as the temp fluctuation is concerned, once at the target cook temp, most brands are in the same range. For example, the Gourmia unit is rated at ± 0.1°C whereas my Anova is rated at ± 0.01°C.

To the average home cook, those differences are negligible.


----------



## idahopz

Looks fantastic, Al.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I was in Winco the other day and they had choice standing rib roast for $4.85/lb, so I bought a small one (2-rib).  Sliced the ribs off and into a Foodsaver bag the roast went, then into the water bath set at 120F for about 6 hours, then finished in a 500F oven for about 10 minutes to develop a good crust.

Sous vide can turn a choice cut into meat as tender as prime.


----------



## SmokinAl

dls1 said:


> Al,
> 
> The wattage has nothing to do with the temp fluctuation. All it boils down to is that your 1200 watt Gourmia unit will get to the target cook temp just a shade quicker than my 1000 watt Anova.
> 
> As far as the temp fluctuation is concerned, once at the target cook temp, most brands are in the same range. For example, the Gourmia unit is rated at ± 0.1°C whereas my Anova is rated at ± 0.01°C.
> 
> To the average home cook, those differences are negligible.


Good to know.

Al


IdahoPZ said:


> Looks fantastic, Al.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Winco the other day and they had choice standing rib roast for $4.85/lb, so I bought a small one (2-rib).  Sliced the ribs off and into a Foodsaver bag the roast went, then into the water bath set at 120F for about 6 hours, then finished in a 500F oven for about 10 minutes to develop a good crust.
> 
> Sous vide can turn a choice cut into meat as tender as prime.


Thanks Pete!

It is an amazing little gadget for sure!

Al


----------



## smokeymose

dls1 said:


> Al,
> 
> The wattage has nothing to do with the temp fluctuation. All it boils down to is that your 1200 watt Gourmia unit will get to the target cook temp just a shade quicker than my 1000 watt Anova.
> 
> As far as the temp fluctuation is concerned, once at the target cook temp, most brands are in the same range. For example, the Gourmia unit is rated at ± 0.1°C whereas my Anova is rated at ± 0.01°C.
> 
> To the average home cook, those differences are negligible.


I have the 800 watt ANOVA and once it gets to temperature it holds temp fine, even in a large pot like the tamale cooker I use for larger cuts.


----------



## xray

I'm ordering mine today, I've been teased enough. 

I'm going with the gourmia140 for $99. It's still 1200w...I just don't think wifi/app will be of great use to me.


----------



## remsr

Tim the tool man Convenced me that the more power the better, so ai went for the 1200 watt Gourmia and as Al said it holds right on target and gets there fast. I am pleased. 

Randy,


----------



## Bearcarver

REMSR said:


> Tim the tool man Convenced me that the more power the better, so ai went for the 1200 watt Gourmia and as Al said it holds right on target and gets there fast. I am pleased.
> 
> Randy,


Tim the Tool Man??? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Better tie it down, so it doesn't go into orbit !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## remsr

I covered if my element goes out in my MES.[emoji]128526[/emoji]

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Xray said:


> I'm ordering mine today, I've been teased enough.
> 
> I'm going with the gourmia140 for $99. It's still 1200w...I just don't think wifi/app will be of great use to me.





REMSR said:


> Tim the tool man Convenced me that the more power the better, so ai went for the 1200 watt Gourmia and as Al said it holds right on target and gets there fast. I am pleased.
> 
> Randy,





Bearcarver said:


> Tim the Tool Man???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better tie it down, so it doesn't go into orbit !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear





REMSR said:


> I covered if my element goes out in my MES.[emoji]128526[/emoji]
> 
> Randy,


You guys are a riot!

Hey x-ray I think you made a good choice.

I don't really use the WiFi, but it's cool!

Al


----------



## remsr

Yah the wifi is cool but not necessarily. You made the right choice. 

My next investment will be a new iPhone with larger keys. I often miss letters and the auto correct does some crazy stuff or I go back to correct things and accedently touch reply and off it goes making no sense. I really use voice recognition because someone is always around. 

Randy,


----------



## lemans

IMG_1958.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## lemans

IMG_1959.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017





Here is my start 131 for 3 hours


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> IMG_1959.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ lemans
> __ Jan 2, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my start 131 for 3 hours


I didn't know they had gold ones, I like the color!

Al


----------



## lemans

IMG_1960.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## lemans

IMG_1962.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## lemans

IMG_1963.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017


----------



## lemans

IMG_1964.JPG



__ lemans
__ Jan 2, 2017





So 3 hours later. Dried it off , SPG and on to my Caveman Grill.. seared both sides 2mins (@600)
And let it rest with a pat of butter... 
    So it possibly the best steak I ever ate!! Enough with the testing.. let's go to work!!!!
Al. You created a monster!! Thanx


----------



## SmokinAl

Lemans said:


> IMG_1964.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ lemans
> __ Jan 2, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 3 hours later. Dried it off , SPG and on to my Caveman Grill.. seared both sides 2mins (@600)
> And let it rest with a pat of butter...
> So it possibly the best steak I ever ate!! Enough with the testing.. let's go to work!!!!
> Al. You created a monster!! Thanx


Awesome buddy!

Glad it turned out so well for you!

Al


----------



## dstar26t

SmokinAl said:


> I soaked it in water overnight, then coated it with pickling spices & black pepper.


Hi Al,

Thanks for the inspiration, I'm going to make some pastrami using this method tomorrow.  Question about soaking the corned beef over night ... the label shows it has 0.84% by weight of salt, do you typically season less than that?  I usually target 1% or slightly more and the pre-packaged corned beef I have shows 0.98% salt by weight (1100mg sodium for a 112g serving).  Does your pickling spice mix have salt included?  

That looks yummy for sure.  I'm thinking about applying this technique to a full brisket and using the sous vide method for the period when I would normally have the brisket wrapped.  It would save a lot of wood and sleep.  Good idea to practice on a cheap piece.  Thanks for sharing.

Nate


----------



## remsr

I called and tried to have Gourmia stop the $40 refund for the wifi that wouldn't connect sinse I was able to get it working, but they said it's a done deal and that they are glad that I got it to work and happy cooking.
Now that's coustomer service, I didn't expect something for nothing. 
If good coustomer service means as much to you as it does to me and people who stand behind their product is important then check out Gourmia it works great!

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I called and tried to have Gourmia stop the $40 refund for the wifi that wouldn't connect sinse I was able to get it working, but they said it's a done deal and that they are glad that I got it to work and happy cooking.
> Now that's coustomer service, I didn't expect something for nothing.
> If good coustomer service means as much to you as it does to me and people who stand behind their product is important then check out Gourmia it works great!
> 
> Randy,


Your right Randy their CS is very good.

I had the same problem connecting up & they walked me thru it.

Got mine working right away, funny thing is I never use it.

The app is great for SV times & temps, but it's just easier to start it up with the buttons.

Al


----------



## xray

Look what came today!












IMG_3576.JPG



__ xray
__ Jan 17, 2017






I'll give it a try this weekend when I have the time. I'm thinking of trying a London broil since my local Weis is having a special on them. Buy 1 Get 2 free.


----------



## remsr

Nice, I can't find any nice brussel or sprouts or  hanger stake, so I'm doing Sous Vide burgers with bacon jam tomorrow. I'll take pictures.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

Xray said:


> Look what came today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3576.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ xray
> __ Jan 17, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try this weekend when I have the time. I'm thinking of trying a London broil since my local Weis is having a special on them. Buy 1 Get 2 free.





REMSR said:


> Nice, I can't find any nice brussel or sprouts or hanger stake, so I'm doing Sous Vide burgers with bacon jam tomorrow. I'll take pictures.
> 
> Randy,


Sounds good!

Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!

Al


----------



## remsr

Darn! I did cook a burger today, but was in a hurry and didn't take pictures, this was more of an experiment anyway.  The good news is that I have 3 more burgers ready to go. And so will do a step by step with pictures next time.
I can tell you this....lt was one of, if not the best bugger I have eaten and the bacon jam was en exelent addition to a perfectly Cooked burger.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Darn! I did cook a burger today, but was in a hurry and didn't take pictures, this was more of an experiment anyway. The good news is that I have 3 more burgers ready to go. And so will do a step by step with pictures next time.
> I can tell you this....lt was one of, if not the best bugger I have eaten and the bacon jam was en exelent addition to a perfectly Cooked burger.
> 
> Randy,


Looking forward to seeing your thread Randy!

I haven't tried burgers yet, but I do have a few in the freezer.

Al


----------



## boomerangg22

looks great and I don't even care for brisket. So you like the Gourmia brand? I was looking at one with wifi. 

points giving.

boomer


----------



## SmokinAl

boomerangg22 said:


> looks great and I don't even care for brisket. So you like the Gourmia brand? I was looking at one with wifi.
> 
> points giving.
> 
> boomer


Thank you !

Yes I like the Gourmia a lot.

It seems to be very well built.

I have the WiFi, but really never use it.

I suppose at some point I'll find a use for it.

Al


----------



## remsr

I started with 11/2 pounds of 20-80 course ground chuck, then carefully formed 4 6 oz patties with my stuffed burger maker. The idea is not to press the burger but to gently form the patties I ended up with 4 1/2 thick 6 oz patties that I placed on a cookie sheet lined with wax paper. Next I seasoned them with Grub Rub and a John Herrry sugar maple rub on both sides then I popped them in the freezer for a cupple house to firm them up so that when I vacuum seal them they won't be smashed. Next step of course was to vacuum seal them and get the Sous Vide ready. 
I set it at 135 (med. rear) For 60 minutes to kill all posable  bacteria. I only cooked one of the 4 burgers as an  experiment.
After 60 minutes I removed the burger from the water and the vacuum sealed package placed it on a plate and reseasoned the burger on both sides.
It's still to cold out did to fire up the grill and it is necessary to reverse seer Sous Vide burgers for a nice crust. I used my cremebrulee torch used to fire up my pellets to get  a nice crust no both sides. I  toasted a Kings Hawaiian bun and  spread mayonnaise on both sides (I put Mayo on everything) then I spread warm bacon jam on the burger and placed a a slab of cheddar cheese on top of the bacon jam and melted it with my torch, the broiler would work just as well. It was the best burger I have eaten, done to a perfect med rear.
The bacon jam didn't hurt it either and it's simple to make.

One pound thick cut bacon cut to 1/2 " pieces
2 good size sweet onions corse chopped 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/2 cup water
1 table spoon  balsamic vinegar 
In a heavy bottom pan fry the bacon until it is cooked but still has some chew to it.
Remove the bacon and all but about one table spoon of the grease. 
Fry the onions in the grease until they turn golden brown 
Add the brown sugar and  vinegar and cook no med heat stirring constantly so it don't burn until it is Carmelized and has a jam like texture add the bacon and cook for another 2 or 3 min. Then remove from heat. 
I wasn't happy with the texture so I put it in my food processor and turned it into a spreadable jam.
Next so will add pictures but it may be a few days.

Randy,


----------



## remsr

Al found some nice  Brussels sprouts could tell me how you did yours? Found some Sous Vide recipes for them but I want to try your recipe.

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Al found some nice Brussels sprouts could tell me how you did yours? Found some Sous Vide recipes for them but I want to try your recipe.
> 
> Randy,


Sorry I didn't get back sooner Randy, my email stopped getting the daily updates so I didn't know who responded to my remarks.

Got it fixed now.

I bagged them with about 4 TBS butter & salt & pepper.

Set the SV at 183 for 60 minutes.

They came out perfect for us.

These were fresh not frozen.

Al


----------



## remsr

Hi Al, 
Mine were fresh as well.  I thought yours had butter in them, but was unable to find a recipe with butter and I needed to do something so I went with bacon, frayed garlic in bacon grease and fresh ground black pepper. It's all vacuum packed ready to be cooked. Next time no matter how these turn out I will be trying your method. The boss is feeling poorly lately and this is one of her favorite veggies so I am waiting for her to feel better before I Sous Vide them. When I do I'll send pictures. So far this is what I have.












IMG_1405.JPG



__ remsr
__ Jan 26, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Hi Al,
> Mine were fresh as well. I thought yours had butter in them, but was unable to find a recipe with butter and I needed to do something so I went with bacon, frayed garlic in bacon grease and fresh ground black pepper. It's all vacuum packed ready to be cooked. Next time no matter how these turn out I will be trying your method. The boss is feeling poorly lately and this is one of her favorite veggies so I am waiting for her to feel better before I Sous Vide them. When I do I'll send pictures. So far this is what I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1405.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ remsr
> __ Jan 26, 2017


Gosh Randy, I think your recipe sounds better than mine. I don't know why I never thought to put bacon & garlic in there too.

I bet it's gonna be real good!

Al


----------



## remsr

We will see but I am still going to try it your way next time.
The recipe I used calls for a seting of 183 degrees for 50 minutes. Then they are spread out on a cookie sheet and placed in a 400 degree oven for 5 to 7 minutes until they turn a little black. I think they would be fine if I skip this step and cooked them for 60 minutes, but I will follow the recipe the first time.  I'll post the whole step by step recipe when I cook them, but for now on your iPhone if you google Sous Vide cooked brussel sprouts recipes you will find the recipe I'm using. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> We will see but I am still going to try it your way next time.
> The recipe I used calls for a seting of 183 degrees for 50 minutes. Then they are spread out on a cookie sheet and placed in a 400 degree oven for 5 to 7 minutes until they turn a little black. I think they would be fine if I skip this step and cooked them for 60 minutes, but I will follow the recipe the first time. I'll post the whole step by step recipe when I cook them, but for now on your iPhone if you google Sous Vide cooked brussel sprouts recipes you will find the recipe I'm using.
> 
> Randy,


OK thanks Randy!

Will do!

Al


----------



## 86gn

Thanks for sharing this method.

I used your basic idea but coated it with Tony Chachere Bold, Coarse Black Pepper and some Garlic Powder. I also forgot to the searing since the family vultures were circling the kitchen island. It had a pretty good kick but not enough that the kids objected. The juice in the bag made a good Au Jus for dipping Ciabatta Roll Sandwiches.

I 













IMG_3282.JPG



__ 86gn
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

86GN said:


> Thanks for sharing this method.
> 
> I used your basic idea but coated it with Tony Chachere Bold, Coarse Black Pepper and some Garlic Powder. I also forgot to the searing since the family vultures were circling the kitchen island. It had a pretty good kick but not enough that the kids objected. The juice in the bag made a good Au Jus for dipping Ciabatta Roll Sandwiches.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3282.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ 86gn
> __ Jan 31, 2017


It looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## ritchierich

Ok AL my first sv I am doing the pastrami you did! My question is when you take it off the smoker and vac seal it do you let it rest and cool? Or did you put it in the fridge and do the sv the next day? Or just vac seal it still warm and put it rite in the sv? Thanks and keep the smoke rolling! I really enjoy your post and have learned a lot from them and the rest I read on SMF!

                                                                                                                                                                                                                    Ritchie


----------



## SmokinAl

ritchierich said:


> Ok AL my first sv I am doing the pastrami you did! My question is when you take it off the smoker and vac seal it do you let it rest and cool? Or did you put it in the fridge and do the sv the next day? Or just vac seal it still warm and put it rite in the sv? Thanks and keep the smoke rolling! I really enjoy your post and have learned a lot from them and the rest I read on SMF!
> 
> Ritchie


I just took it straight off the smoker & vac packed it & right into the SV.

Al


----------



## smokeymose

Same here


----------



## ritchierich

And should I use distilled water or tap(well) water? will it have a impact on the life of the Anova SV?


----------



## smokeymose

ritchierich said:


> And should I use distilled water or tap(well) water? will it have a impact on the life of the Anova SV?


Who knows? All I've used is tap water.


----------



## SmokinAl

Me too, I just use tap water.

I didn't see anything in the instructions about not using tap water.

Al


----------



## smokeymose

We run vinegar water through the coffee pot every so often to clean it up. I don't know why that wouldn't work with a Sous Vide unit as well.


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokeyMose said:


> We run vinegar water through the coffee pot every so often to clean it up. I don't know why that wouldn't work with a Sous Vide unit as well.


Sounds like a good idea Dan!

Al


----------



## okie362

I typically put a couple Tsp of vinegar in the water when I run mine jsut as I do with the pressure canner when canning things.


----------



## hoity toit

The sous vide probably does not get hot enough for the minerals and/or lime to form on the heat element because the water is always moving that keeps deposits from forming. However it would't hurt to use vinegar to clean just to be on the safe side.You folks that have these will know in time if it is necessary or not.

HT


----------



## emuleman

Quick question SmokinAl, is their a reason why you soaked the corned beef overnight in water?  Is that a necessary and crucial step in the process?  I would think soaking it overnight would remove some of the spices and flavorings from the meat, so I am curious why you would do that.  I definitely will be trying this recipe as it looks delicious.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

emuleman said:


> Quick question SmokinAl, is their a reason why you soaked the corned beef overnight in water?  Is that a necessary and crucial step in the process?  I would think soaking it overnight would remove some of the spices and flavorings from the meat, so I am curious why you would do that.  I definitely will be trying this recipe as it looks delicious.



Store bought corned beef is extremely salty. When I have used them I also soak them to remove the salt. Then season prior to cooking. If you want to cure your own corned beef this isn't an issue usually if you use cure #1 and not MTQ.


----------



## emuleman

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Store bought corned beef is extremely salty. When I have used them I also soak them to remove the salt. Then season prior to cooking. If you want to cure your own corned beef this isn't an issue usually if you use cure #1 and not MTQ.


Usually I just throw the store bought corned beef into the slow cooker, fill with water, and let it cook all day on low.  I never have soaked one to remove salt, but then again maybe cooking it in water all day helps remove some of the salt.  Not sure if the salt level would be too high if I didn't soak it and just smoked it and then put it straight into the sous vide.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

emuleman said:


> Usually I just throw the store bought corned beef into the slow cooker, fill with water, and let it cook all day on low.  I never have soaked one to remove salt, but then again maybe cooking it in water all day helps remove some of the salt.  Not sure if the salt level would be too high if I didn't soak it and just smoked it and then put it straight into the sous vide.


My experience with store bought corned beef is that it is too salty for our tastes when just smoked. When cooked as you mention it is normally fine, especially if potatoes an cabbage are also cooking. Potatoes will suck salt out of the water and meat.


----------



## smokeymose

dirtsailor2003 said:


> My experience with store bought corned beef is that it is too salty for our tastes when just smoked. When cooked as you mention it is normally fine, especially if potatoes an cabbage are also cooking. Potatoes will suck salt out of the water and meat.


DS nailed it. Big difference between using the meat for something like Pastrami and slow cooking with water and vegetables (Corned Beef & Cabbage is the plan for Sunday here).
Take advantage of the sales on Corned Beef this week! At $2.99# I pick up two or three, drain, since & soak, then vac seal & freeze for later. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl

emuleman said:


> Quick question SmokinAl, is their a reason why you soaked the corned beef overnight in water?  Is that a necessary and crucial step in the process?  I would think soaking it overnight would remove some of the spices and flavorings from the meat, so I am curious why you would do that.  I definitely will be trying this recipe as it looks delicious.


As the others have said, store bought corned beef is extremely salty. I soak it over night, but if you want to 8 hours of soaking & changing the water a couple of times will work well too.

I suppose some of the factory spices will leach out too, but remember your adding your own spices back to the corned beef, minus the salt. 

The reason they don't tell you to soak it when you buy them is because the normal way to cook them is in water & that cooking process removes the excess salt.

Good luck with your pastrami!

Al


----------



## milkman55

I saved this thread and picked up a couple of corned beef points before St Paddy's day for $2.99 lb.  The smaller one was about 4 lbs and I smoked it for corned beef and cabbage, but I saved the larger one for Sous Vide Pastrami with my Anova using these directions with a couple of changes.

I soaked the corned beef for 24 hrs to desalinate and then used the "Close to Katz's" rub recipe I found and let is sit for a day in the frig.  I smoked it with hickory for 4 hrs at 225f and pulled it at 135f IT and put it in the sous vide for 36 hrs at 155f.  I pulled it and let it rest a couple of hours and then froze it for a couple of hours to firm it for slicing.  It was so tender I had to be very careful with the slicer so as to not break up the slices.  Great taste and oh so tender.













IMG_0131.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0134.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0139.JPG



__ milkman55
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

milkman55 said:


> I saved this thread and picked up a couple of corned beef points before St Paddy's day for $2.99 lb. The smaller one was about 4 lbs and I smoked it for corned beef and cabbage, but I saved the larger one for Sous Vide Pastrami with my Anova using these directions with a couple of changes.
> 
> I soaked the corned beef for 24 hrs to desalinate and then used the "Close to Katz's" rub recipe I found and let is sit for a day in the frig. I smoked it with hickory for 4 hrs at 225f and pulled it at 135f IT and put it in the sous vide for 36 hrs at 155f. I pulled it and let it rest a couple of hours and then froze it for a couple of hours to firm it for slicing. It was so tender I had to be very careful with the slicer so as to not break up the slices. Great taste and oh so tender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0131.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0134.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0139.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ milkman55
> __ Mar 21, 2017


It looks fantastic!

Great job!

Al


----------



## remsr

Looks good I have a little 3 pound corned beef flat I want Sous Vide cook and slice for  Reuben sandwiches. I could use a simple step by step. 

Randy,


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> Looks good I have a little 3 pound corned beef flat I want Sous Vide cook and slice for Reuben sandwiches. I could use a simple step by step.
> 
> Randy,


SV really does an excellent job with CB or pastrami!

Al


----------



## remsr

I took it out of to packaging washed it in cold water, cut a pice of cheese cloth to lay over it to keep the spices from sticking to the meat,  sloped it into the vacuum bak then dptead some extra  pickling spices on top of the cheese cloth then vacuum sealed it. It's been cooking for 16 hours so far at 135 degrees.












IMG_1433.JPG



__ remsr
__ Mar 23, 2017





Payed  to much for it doesn't even look like a flat.












IMG_1432.JPG



__ remsr
__ Mar 23, 2017





Here it is getting happy in my garage/ work shop.












IMG_1437.JPG



__ remsr
__ Mar 23, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

REMSR said:


> I took it out of to packaging washed it in cold water, cut a pice of cheese cloth to lay over it to keep the spices from sticking to the meat, sloped it into the vacuum bak then dptead some extra pickling spices on top of the cheese cloth then vacuum sealed it. It's been cooking for 16 hours so far at 135 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1433.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ remsr
> __ Mar 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Payed to much for it doesn't even look like a flat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1432.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ remsr
> __ Mar 23, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is getting happy in my garage/ work shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1437.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ remsr
> __ Mar 23, 2017


I'm sure it will be good Randy!

Al


----------



## rare2medium

Looks great Al. I just got a sous vide cooker myself and I plan on doing a few combo smoke + sous vide cooking meals soon.


----------



## SmokinAl

Rare2Medium said:


> Looks great Al. I just got a sous vide cooker myself and I plan on doing a few combo smoke + sous vide cooking meals soon.


 That's great!

Congrats & don't forget to post some photo's!

Al


----------

